# Comment on samsung es75 digital camera



## ravindarjobs (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi all,

i am planning to buy a digital camera. My budget is 10k.
can u please give your feedback on samsung es75 model.

its 14MP, 5x zoom and priced at 8400rs.

are there any other digital camera you people suggest me to look for?

I also have an eye on Canon sx130IS but its heavy priced.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 3, 2010)

dont go for very high megapixel.. 
go with a better featured.. large lens size.. hign optical zoom.. in ur range.. 

imo, Canon sx 130is is good camera too.. bt priced sumwht 2-3k high


----------



## ravindarjobs (Dec 3, 2010)

Will there be any performance degrade if we go for higher mega pixel?

i thought the higher the mega pixel, the clear is the snap shot.


----------



## ravindarjobs (Dec 5, 2010)

if i extend my budget to 14k, the cameras that suggested in forums (canon sx130is etc) are using 2AA batteries.

i am thinking that lithium ion batteries give more power back up than 2AA batteries. (correct me if i am wrong)

so at 14k, is there any camera with

--good Image quality
--good optical zoom ,(say 10x)
--above average video quality will be ok for me.
--uses Li Ion battery

Olympus mju 9010 comes in this price with 10x zoom, Li ion battery, but its Image quality is not good( i came to know from user reviews)


Any suggestions?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

ravindarjobs said:


> Will there be any performance degrade if we go for higher mega pixel?
> 
> i thought the higher the mega pixel, the clear is the snap shot.




yes higher the megapixel higher will b the quality.. after after sum limit you wont find any difference in image quality.. upto 9megapixel is sufficient..

but if u want to take large picture prints.. then only these megapixel come in action.. oderwise bigger the lens/sensor higher will be the qualilty...



ravindarjobs said:


> if i extend my budget to 14k, the cameras that suggested in forums (canon sx130is etc) are using 2AA batteries.
> 
> i am thinking that lithium ion batteries give more power back up than 2AA batteries. (correct me if i am wrong)



not exactly.. 2AA batteries are of  types Alkaline n NiMH.. alkaline are you normal cells whereas oders are splly for camera purpose..
 Alkaline give -130 shots 
NiMH gives - 370shots.
where as battery can give arnd 240shots.. 

nw either you can go with canon SX-130is with NiMH batteries if its coming in ur budget.. 

oderwise Sony DSC-H55 - it will be arnd 14k+.. and a very good camera too.. 10x zoom with backup of 310 shot.. uses lithium battery as u wanted..


----------



## ravindarjobs (Dec 6, 2010)

One of my important requirements is to take large prints also.

so will that Sony DSC-H55 satisfy my requirements with good image quality when taken large prints?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

ravindarjobs said:


> One of my important requirements is to take large prints also.
> 
> so will that Sony DSC-H55 satisfy my requirements with good image quality when taken large prints?



yeah definately..


----------



## sourishzzz1234 (Dec 6, 2010)

can any 1 suggest me a camera within 8K maximum with atleast 5X zoom??


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Dec 6, 2010)

5x zoom is diff in ur budget for brands like Sony or canon.. u can get 4x in dese 2


----------

